# suggest me a way to keep my pigeons safe



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

can u tell me what breed is this....we have a big lawn also a very nice balcony ...where other pigeons which r not domesticated they use to sit....those pigeons are blue in colur with shining feathers on neck ...so in that case can i train it to stay outside or sit in the balcony till evening so that once i come i can let them inside my room...

i can keep them inside my room itself but they can **** on TV and Bed so only want to keep them out ...i can also keep them closed inside the box whole day...except on sunday when i can keep them out fully as i will be with them.....

so kindly suggest me what to do...i am also pasting the foto of my pigeons...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You did not post a picture.
It is esential for birds to get some sun and any cage large enough to allow them to strech their wings will do.
They need to have access to the shaded area to be able to shelter from heat.
Place cage/box on location where no cats and dogs have access.
When you are arround you can let them fly inside you room. Old blanket or simillar will be good protection for bed and TV.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i have already pasted theri foto in the thread locking the pigeon..kindly see it


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Here - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/locking-the-pigeon-41050.html


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's also my profile foto...hi jaye


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks that you have nice balcony. There they should be safe enough. Make sure they have protection form sun/rain enough water and seeds in their box/cage.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ya tat's corrrect but what if i place the cage in my balcony and if cat comes to balcony then what shall i do.. though nothing will happen as it is inside the cage ....but if u see the window tat's my room i can keep the cage in my room safer from sun / rain / predators and keep the window open...then..is it ok...by the way wat breed are they....


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I dont know what breed they are, but they look great!


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks...their name is monto & molly...


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not sure what to do about keeping your birds safe from cats, but they are lovely birds and they look very healthy and content on their balcony.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks....does anybody knows what breed it is?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sundar,
Nice birds. I think some kind of mix breed with highflyer and king pigeon {??} Compare with my post 'highflyer YB pics'...I thought mine were highflyers, but later learnt from here 'mixed'. Is the black part of their tail feathers gradually fading?..becoming more white?..that is happeing with my young birds tails..[tail is same as yours...] I dont think they are too old...how long have u had them?..cute names...have fun. Peace


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks ....i don't think so it's fading...i will notice and tell u...any spl character of this breed


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am having it for the past one month got it from my friend...intially both were fighting for food shelter...i kept them separted with a partition in a box but now they have started making love..so i have removed the partition now they are good


----------

